
Star Control II Sequel Announced from Paul Reiche III and Fred Ford - ohhhlol
https://dogarandkazon.squarespace.com/
======
shortoncash
I felt like Fwiffo wasting away on Pluto while waiting for this very
announcement.

Thank you to the creators/hoonams for what I consider the best video game of
all time.

------
Terr_
This is exciting... But like all such "many years later true successor"
projects, there's a lot that can go wrong.

I assume we're all gonna treat Star Control 3 as non-canon?

~~~
duskwuff
> I assume we're all gonna treat Star Control 3 as non-canon?

They couldn't treat it as canon even if they wanted to (which they don't).
Unlike the first two games, which were produced by Toys For Bob, Star Control
3 was produced by Accolade, so TFB don't have full ownership of the IP
associated with that game.

